# Cooler Master introduces Cosmos 1000 high performance PC chassis



## HellasVagabond (Sep 4, 2007)

Cooler Master announced its Cosmos 1000 high performance PC chassis. The flagship chassis combines a sleek looking exterior and a clean interior design for optimal thermal performance and efficient noise reduction, according to the company.

The Cosmos design team used the principles of Hi-Fi equipment to solve noise issues in high-end systems, stated Coller Master. It transformed the audio equipment stand into a progressive aluminum tube stand, thus eliminating resonance by providing three-to-five times the bending strength, explained the company.

The Cosmos enhances conventional cooling by utilizing the concepts of stack and negative pressure effects. In addition, the chassis also features the air filtered dual-bottom air intake ventilation design, thermal hard disk drive (HDD) pads, excess room for additional 120mm fans and built-in slots for liquid cooling solutions, noted the company.

Article


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 4, 2007)

looks like it would be easy to mod.  Its clean, plain and has no visible drive bays....

Any idea on $$$$$$.


----------



## Atom_Anti (Sep 10, 2007)

I have never seen so beatiful house than this.


----------



## AddSub (Sep 28, 2007)

The only really positive feature of this case is that it uses plenty of steel. You can say goodbye to noise, vibration, and fragility. It is so rare to find a decent steel case nowadays. Other than that, there are plenty of roomier cases to be found for $200(US). As for it being beautiful? Well, that’s a matter of personal opinion and preference.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 28, 2007)

wats the size of that casse?


----------



## Grings (Sep 28, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> wats the size of that casse?



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Cosmos/


----------

